# Portable Solar Panel Rack or Cart



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been building a portable solar generator. I just couldn't see spending 1500 to 2000 on a Yeti or one of the other brands. 

We ended up with two 45w panels from Harbor Frieght, a 2000w converter, a HF controler, and 4 12v deep cycle batteries. Experiments so far show we can run 2 60w LED lights, a small box fan, and our 7 cubic ft. freezer all night and still have 65-70% battery in the morning. A sunny Texas summer day will charge all back to 100% by 5:00pm. Very happy and have about $450 invested. A long way from $1500 for the fancy all in one generators. Now to my question.

The solar panels are bulky and semi heavy. I want to fab a cart or rack so we can move them back from the prep room to the back yard a little more easily and not worry about dropping or damaging one. They came with a 4x4 pvc frame. I thought about just putting some casters on the frame, they roll fine, but wouldn't stay upright without leaning against something. Was at Lowes yesterday and bought some little 3 wheel moving dolly's. They work good but still have to lean the panels against the wall for storage. 

Has any one built a cart or rack for solar panels so the wheels stay mounted and the panels can be strored upright and protected? If so please post a pick of your set up. I am trying to make a PVC saddle kind of thing to bolt to the little dollies but not having much luck. I am the kind of guy that can build anything if I have a plan or picture, but suck at design. Let me see your setup!!!!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have never made a cart for solar panels, but if I did, I would think in terms of a 2 wheeled lawn cart. Sort of like a wheelbarrow, but with 2 wheels, you know? Something like this with panels mounted on it...

Northern Tool - Lawn Cart

I think I would space the wheels farther apart for stability. I would also keep it as low to the ground as possible. I would be afraid a big wind would tip it over, so would probably devise some sort of "docking station" to secure it. This could be as simple as 2 poles in the ground that you would tie or chain it to.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hand cart I think would be the way to go because of weight of batteries & panels. But due to varying degrees of optimum panel angle for the sun I would pull the solar panels out of the cart & sit on the ground. Maybe use a plastic tent peg to keep the panels from sliding. My panels get adjusted as low as 15 degrees which is June & as high as 45 degrees in Dec.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I used the set up Prepadoodle showed. Works great. Thanks again.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You're welcome

As HuntingHawk pointed out, having some way to adjust the angle would be a big improvement.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The angle can be adjusted by sliding the base closer to the back rest. It might help to put in some cleats or nails as stops but either way it would be a practical fix.


----------

